# Anyone give up this season?



## sa1126 (Apr 9, 2021)

Between drought, heat, and water restrictions I am just considering writing this season off as done. I'm spending an extra $50/month on water and the lawn is barely green. I had such high hopes for this season but everything has plotted against me.


----------



## rbvar (May 28, 2020)

Won't give up on the season yet, can still hope for drought to break. But yeah, zero effs being given right now. No irrigation, scorching dry heat, dealing with dead spots that are either brown spot and/or compaction/debris and/or heavy-handed application of propiconazole for dollar spot right before leaving for 10 days just as the heat wave started, and the scalping after getting back from vacation...just ignoring the lawn for the most part until the weather improves.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

No shame in taking a break.

I'm sort of in the same boat. We haven't had any measurable rainfall here in almost a month now, and the 10-day forecast doesn't look good. Temps are hovering around 100°F this week with heat indexes closer to 110°F. I can't irrigate 3.5 acres, so I'll be letting it go dormant and enjoying the A/C until the weather improves. :thumbsup:


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Not giving up, but certainly starting to plan a water collection system for next year. Hydretain and peat moss has helped. Cheaper than a water bill!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Not yet, but it's getting pretty bad over here


----------



## jdrop01 (8 mo ago)

I am definitely not trying to keep up with the heat wave we're having. I let it struggle between my allowed watering days and just ride it out without any increase in watering times. In the end, Mother Nature is going to win unless I strictly use my entire monthly income towards watering haha.


----------



## latitude36 (Mar 27, 2019)

Not giving up but started backing off a little on the water. Here is the thing about mother nature--moves in a cycle and this cycle will end and return to the mean. Supposedly the heat dome is moving to the southwest starting next week which can increase the chances for rain.


----------



## Pannellde (7 mo ago)

I haven't seen rain in a month and the 90°+ days have all the lawns brown around here. Even the guys with lawn services are looking rough. I am looking better than most but still not that great. The thin spots over the septic leach lines are burnt. The other areas look 'meh'. The free Sunday ferts I have been squirting are helping but I can't keep up with the water.


----------



## pjt (Aug 3, 2020)

sa1126 said:


> Between drought, heat, and water restrictions I am just considering writing this season off as done. I'm spending an extra $50/month on water and the lawn is barely green. I had such high hopes for this season but everything has plotted against me.


I'm glad you brought this up. It's reassuring to know I'm not the only thinking these thoughts.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

@Ware Is the Coastal bermuda well adapted to drought conditions? Seems like it would be, or at least better than most common turf types.


----------



## GAbermuda (9 mo ago)

I'm just about to get strated.. irrigation goes in Thursday and sod next week. Will probably apply hydretain to soil before laying sod. Right now it's bare clay


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

I turned off 4 of 6 zones and just keeping moisture around the house. I did notice that my irrigation zone with mp rotators does 10x better than my I-20/rotor only zones.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Week long stretch of 100+ started yesterday. One of the localized hot spot in the backyard already showed up after work. Front is still looking good and I put down Penterra on the 4th. Going to see how well it does in this heat wave as well as testing my cultural practice. Water bill is gonna out the hoohah. Don't have a system so my plan is to water every 2 days (sometimes overnight) to get around 2" a week. Not really worry about fungus because this heat is drying up everything so fast.


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

I haven't completely given up but I definitely don't care like I did the previous few years. I'm not willing to blow up my water bill to compensate for the lack of rain so whatever happens the rest of this year happens. I'm not big on the YouTube lawn care gurus but the guy from Lawncology did say something that stuck with me when dealing with recurrent issues; "it's just a lawn." Time to put my energy into different pursuits.


----------



## devils27 (Apr 17, 2021)

I don't got irrigation and I had 25% if my new tiftuf go dormant due to lack of water despite drenching it for 2 weeks straight, now I'm still drenching it 4 weeks later and it's coming back but my water bill is another $50 higher. It's a tradeoff you have to either accept or reject, like anything else in life


----------



## sa1126 (Apr 9, 2021)

I guess I should explain I'm not giving up completely. I will still mow but I don't think it is worth the extra water to try and keep the grass from going dormant.

I also want to express my discontent for the lawn youtube community pushing hydretain as if it is some miracle cure. After two applications, following directions, that stuff had absolutely no effect on my lawn at all.

I think I will spend some mowing time adjusting the height of some of my sprinkler heads and work on more spot leveling if the grass doesn't go totally dormant. Also need to work on clearing some thatch if possible.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

sa1126 said:


> I also want to express my discontent for the lawn youtube community pushing hydretain as if it is some miracle cure. After two applications, following directions, that stuff had absolutely no effect on my lawn at all.


I think if you look at the label, it says "up to" 50% less watering or whatever. In other words, that is probably under ideal conditions, including perfect K levels. Hydretain is probably best for lawns that still get receive some rain, but not drought-like conditions.


----------



## enforcerman (Jul 8, 2019)

I had the luxury of placing drip irrigation under my 1800 sqft TifTuf front yard. Very little restriction on drip. And I have my septic sprinklers augmenting my back yard sprinklers. Nice and green here. Helps to have a nice bermuda like TifTuf.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

My idea of watering really can't change. Having a pool in 115 degree heat with evaporation is a two edged sword. It is so hot you must swim, but constantly keeping the pool full is not cheap. Plus purchasing pool chemicals after the chlorine price spike and shortage. Watering the yard and garden is the least of my concerns.

I should suggest to everyone to redo their irrigation. I replaced all of my sprinklers with rotary nozzles at my home and the football field I work on has all rotary nozzles like golf course. It saves a lot of money and prevents run off. My water bill was greatly reduced after changing all my nozzles and bodies to pressure regulated.

I will say I am tired of mowing 3/4" in 115 degree heat though. I am considering doubling to 1.25" or higher so I am not out there every other day. Is that giving up in a way?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Phids said:


> sa1126 said:
> 
> 
> > I also want to express my discontent for the lawn youtube community pushing hydretain as if it is some miracle cure. After two applications, following directions, that stuff had absolutely no effect on my lawn at all.
> ...


I recall that the label also says you may need up to 5x the standard rate. I had to really hammer my drought stress areas with Hydretain to see a recovery. The stuff does work. Details in my journal.


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> My idea of watering really can't change. Having a pool in 115 degree heat with evaporation is a two edged sword. It is so hot you must swim, but constantly keeping the pool full is not cheap. Plus purchasing pool chemicals after the chlorine price spike and shortage. Watering the yard and garden is the least of my concerns.
> 
> I should suggest to everyone to redo their irrigation. I replaced all of my sprinklers with rotary nozzles at my home and the football field I work on has all rotary nozzles like golf course. It saves a lot of money and prevents run off. My water bill was greatly reduced after changing all my nozzles and bodies to pressure regulated.
> 
> I will say I am tired of mowing 3/4" in 115 degree heat though. I am considering doubling to 1.25" or higher so I am not out there every other day. Is that giving up in a way?


Did you move to MP rotators? I've noticed they are much better than the rotors in my yard


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

ag_fishing said:


> Sonoran Desert Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > My idea of watering really can't change. Having a pool in 115 degree heat with evaporation is a two edged sword. It is so hot you must swim, but constantly keeping the pool full is not cheap. Plus purchasing pool chemicals after the chlorine price spike and shortage. Watering the yard and garden is the least of my concerns.
> ...


I actually have the Rainbird rotary nozzles. I was debating between the two companies, but I wanted tool-less access to the nozzles.

I will say I do have to "flush" a small portion of them semi frequently so I wouldn't suggest them to anyone not watching their irrigation somewhat regularly. That said, I do have a good relationship with Rainbird and get 35% off and free shipping on all my orders.


----------



## jdrop01 (8 mo ago)

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> My idea of watering really can't change. Having a pool in 115 degree heat with evaporation is a two edged sword. It is so hot you must swim, but constantly keeping the pool full is not cheap. Plus purchasing pool chemicals after the chlorine price spike and shortage. Watering the yard and garden is the least of my concerns.
> 
> I should suggest to everyone to redo their irrigation. I replaced all of my sprinklers with rotary nozzles at my home and the football field I work on has all rotary nozzles like golf course. It saves a lot of money and prevents run off. My water bill was greatly reduced after changing all my nozzles and bodies to pressure regulated.
> 
> I will say I am tired of mowing 3/4" in 115 degree heat though. I am considering doubling to 1.25" or higher so I am not out there every other day. Is that giving up in a way?


Thanks for the advice/input. I plan to switch my fronts over to MP Rotators to help with runoff, seems my soil is really hydrophobic. It is a new build and I know they did not bring in any good topsoil nor allowed me to. Trying to amend the soil but waiting on my soil sample results to see what I am working with.


----------



## sa1126 (Apr 9, 2021)

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> ag_fishing said:
> 
> 
> > Sonoran Desert Lawn said:
> ...


Are you talking about RVAN? After doing some research this seems like it could have huge gains for not much money.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

jdrop01 said:


> Sonoran Desert Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > My idea of watering really can't change. Having a pool in 115 degree heat with evaporation is a two edged sword. It is so hot you must swim, but constantly keeping the pool full is not cheap. Plus purchasing pool chemicals after the chlorine price spike and shortage. Watering the yard and garden is the least of my concerns.
> ...


Not knocking rotators, but its gpm output is just way less than a traditional spray head. You can achieve the same result using your current setup with less runoff by running multiple short cycles with breaks in between to allow the soil to absorb its output.


----------



## jdrop01 (8 mo ago)

@Bombers

I do this with my Rachio 3 controller using the smart cycle, still seems to run off within 3mins of running. I may just swap some MP rotators in and see if the same results happen, worse case I just return them.

I do know I have a soil issue being hydrophobic and trying to figure out how to amend this issue. Waiting on my soil sample results as of now.

Update:
I will try to run manual soak and cycle through the Rachio with 5min cycles and 12mins soak in and see if this improves. Didn't know Rachio had a manual option. The smart cycle was allowing things to run for 15mins and that is not going to work on my new lawn until the soil is amended.


----------



## Saints (May 5, 2019)

My yard was already a wreck since hurricane Ida. I had 11 trees taken down and with high spots and mulch from stump grinding I already had a lot of work ahead of me. What is there is actually doing really good considering. I need to rent a skid steer and a lot of sand to level, but other than that I picked up a Greensmaster 1000 and a Lesco 80# spreader that both need work so taking this time to get those right and still working on some troubled spots in my soil.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

jdrop01 said:


> @Bombers
> 
> I do this with my Rachio 3 controller using the smart cycle, still seems to run off within 3mins of running. I may just swap some MP rotators in and see if the same results happen, worse case I just return them.
> 
> ...


Short of soil test result and father time, aeration will greatly improve your soil profile. I'm 3 year into my new construction and just did aeration a month ago. Wish I had done it sooner.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

I run my RVANs for 6 hours. 0.6 GPH rate across all nozzles. Head to head coverage for 15 mins on 4 zones from 4 am to 10 am gives me about .65 an inch (give or take depending on the spot).


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Monocot Master said:


> @Ware Is the Coastal bermuda well adapted to drought conditions? Seems like it would be, or at least better than most common turf types.


It's holding on better than the sod we brought in, but the root system is much older.


----------



## SouthernTiftuf (12 mo ago)

This thread is reassuring for me and my first year with the lawn. I felt like I was doing something wrong since it wasn't perfect but considering when it was laid it had almost no rain, then we had a few weeks of 100+ degree days and no rain for weeks followed by a week plus of down pours impacting my mowing schedule it makes more sense now. Not giving up since this is my first year so I thought this was normal haha


----------



## DFW St Aug (10 mo ago)

I'm not giving up. Hydretain has helped a little. I have a few hot spots in the turf in areas close to concrete with full sun that I have had to pay attention to, but so far so good.


----------



## DFW St Aug (10 mo ago)

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> My idea of watering really can't change. Having a pool in 115 degree heat with evaporation is a two edged sword. It is so hot you must swim, but constantly keeping the pool full is not cheap. Plus purchasing pool chemicals after the chlorine price spike and shortage. Watering the yard and garden is the least of my concerns.
> 
> I should suggest to everyone to redo their irrigation. I replaced all of my sprinklers with rotary nozzles at my home and the football field I work on has all rotary nozzles like golf course. It saves a lot of money and prevents run off. My water bill was greatly reduced after changing all my nozzles and bodies to pressure regulated.
> 
> I will say I am tired of mowing 3/4" in 115 degree heat though. I am considering doubling to 1.25" or higher so I am not out there every other day. Is that giving up in a way?


I'm curious as to how they save money. They put out less water typically, so you have to run them much longer to put down the same amount of water. I have a few zones with rotary heads and they need to run much longer than the spray nozzles.

To help with runoff, I cycle my entire system 4 times to let everything soak into the ground. I would also suggest for those with hydrophobic soil that they use a wetting agent.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

May be a typo up there but generally, Golf courses use Rotors, not Rotary Nozzles. I use Rotors, and yes, they are far superior than anything else I've used. My front yard went from 8 standard sprinklers (rotary nozzles) down to 4 Rotors. And I get an inch down a lot quicker. The droplets are larger and far less loss from misting as they have a decent amount of wind resistance.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

I am not giving up. In fact my lawn is green and thriving. How much are people paying for water.

For the month of May our family of five used 4,100 gallons *not including irrigation* at a total cost of $23.71. Of that $15.23 was my meter charge.

My irrigation is on a second meter of which I used 18,500 gallons for a total cost of $93.46. I have 22,000 sq ft of irrigation.

I do have an extended area that is going dormant and I am not going to run the hose out to the far back yard. Does not make sense to me. My estimate for the month of June will probably be about $120-$130 in irrigation.

Yes, that is alot of money. My reasoning is to keep some sort of moisture around the house, concrete drive, and walkways. My feeling is I do not want to develop foundation issues or cracks in driveways and walkways because I was not willing to water. In Texas clay soil it is not always about keeping the grass green.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Austinite said:


> May be a typo up there but generally, Golf courses use Rotors, not Rotary Nozzles. I use Rotors, and yes, they are far superior than anything else I've used. My front yard went from 8 standard sprinklers (rotary nozzles) down to 4 Rotors. And I get an inch down a lot quicker. The droplets are larger and far less loss from misting as they have a decent amount of wind resistance.


You are correct, it was a typo. Rotary at the home. Several rotor gear sprinklers at the football field I am helping reno.


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

Yeah, this is a drought year for sure. No fighting it. TX, OK, LA have been hit hard so I'll keep my normal schedule (~1inch/week) going right now just to keep the plants below the surface alive.

I spoke with a super at my local GC and he said they where putting down 3inches on fairways and almost 4 inches on greens every week and they're still crisping. They'll go full on survival mode here in another month without rain and keep the greens alive.

Can't fight it this year. I might entertain a rye overseed this fall so I can have a lawn for one half of the year.


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

cldrunner said:


> My irrigation is on a second meter of which I used 18,500 gallons for a total cost of $93.46. I have 22,000 sq ft of irrigation.
> 
> I do have an extended area that is going dormant and I am not going to run the hose out to the far back yard. Does not make sense to me. My estimate for the month of June will probably be about $120-$130 in irrigation.


It's all relative I suppose. I have a larger area of irrigated turf and you kind of have to pick and choose what is going to stay green and what isn't. For you, 18.5K gallons would get you roughly ~2.5inches of water over about 12K of turf (I'm winging the math). My lawn wants 2 inches a week right now.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

I figure what I'd be spending on fungicides if it was a really rainy year is what I'm putting towards irrigation. I actually don't mind being in control of the water as it makes timing applications easier and gives you another input to control growth. That said if I had a large property I wouldn't have the same thoughts.


----------



## sa1126 (Apr 9, 2021)

Last ditch effort, but I cut today after 10 days. Put down 0.5lb / n per 1k sqft. Gonna water like crazy in the early AM. Hoping to see some revival but we'll see. The lawn is pretty crispy in most spots but I am going to try out the R-VAN nozzles in the front and am going to try some liquid dethatch in the back.


----------



## p1muserfan (Jul 7, 2019)

I'm watering my front yard zones an additional 5 minutes but still only twice a week. I have a lot of seed heads too but after I cut I have plenty of good green color afterwards. My zoysia in the backyard has never looked better, probably because we've been so dry. This is my 4th season with it and all I did differently in April and May was to spray preventive fungicide, watering the same as previous years.


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

sa1126 said:


> Last ditch effort, but I cut today after 10 days. Put down 0.5lb / n per 1k sqft. Gonna water like crazy in the early AM. Hoping to see some revival but we'll see. The lawn is pretty crispy in most spots but I am going to try out the R-VAN nozzles in the front and am going to try some liquid dethatch in the back.


I'm switching all my heads out from pgp/i20 rotors to mp rotators over the next year. So much better in my experience.


----------



## DocTodd (9 mo ago)

Just put down sod a couple weeks ago, and then Mother Nature delivered 10-14 straight days of near 100 to 100+ days. I've been letting the main lawn slide a bit while I keep the new sod as wet as it can tolerate. I've got an area that catches run off and it has stayed too wet and will likely not make it. A little loss to save the majority. I think it'll grow back in once the temps come down a bit and I can let the area dry out some.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Last month's water bill was $420.

This is my current status, and there is no way I'm upping the water.





Edit

This pic / angle / time of day shows the heat & lack of rain's aftermath.


----------



## sa1126 (Apr 9, 2021)

Looks great but oof on that water bill.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

sa1126 said:


> Looks great but oof on that water bill.


I said a very bad word when I opened that envelope. In front of my kid


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

DFWdude said:


> sa1126 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great but oof on that water bill.
> ...


Man I thought an additional $120 was bad. I love my yard, but not that much :lol:


----------



## tjtennispro (Sep 16, 2021)

Mine was $330 and my yard is probably smaller.



DFWdude said:


> Last month's water bill was $420.
> 
> This is my current status, and there is no way I'm upping the water.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

https://www.foxnews.com/us/residents-texas-town-fine-watering-lawn-new-restrictions

Anyone from Waco, TX? Not to get political about it, but I believe a $2000 fine for a little lost water is a bit excessive as outlined under the 8th Amendment.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/us/residents-texas-town-fine-watering-lawn-new-restrictions
> 
> Anyone from Waco, TX? Not to get political about it, but I believe a $2000 fine for a little lost water is a bit excessive as outlined under the 8th Amendment.


I always wonder how they catch and fine people. Have city workers drive around and depending on neighbors to report them? Getting alerts from unusual usage from the city meter?


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Bombers said:


> Sonoran Desert Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.foxnews.com/us/residents-texas-town-fine-watering-lawn-new-restrictions
> ...


I got into lawn care after my neighbor reported me to the water district. It was a rental property and they literally partied all night blasting music until I called the cops at 5am. As a bit of revenge for their fine, the property owners called the water district on me. Jokes on them. I didn't get a fine. I got a rebate for putting in several RVAN rotary nozzles. They sold their house after problems with the house. I have wonderful neighbors now.

The neighbors tipped the water district off on when and what days my irrigation ran. They took photos of my yard and showed them to me. I should mention this was a while back and I didn't know better. Every neighbor has run off that was as bad or worse than mine. The worst offender is still the public school around the corner. Irony. Govt owned is the worst offender while they are trying to threaten private owners.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/us/residents-texas-town-fine-watering-lawn-new-restrictions
> 
> Anyone from Waco, TX? Not to get political about it, but I believe a $2000 fine for a little lost water is a bit excessive as outlined under the 8th Amendment.


No political opinions here, just a few notes & thoughts...

I believe it's up to $2000, where you can reach that level of fine after multiple violations. Announcing and using the $2000 fine verbiage is essentially an effective scare-tactic. Many will cut back just by seeing that number. Waco and surrounding areas (Killeen, Temple, Georgetown, etc...) have all been issuing warnings and watering restrictions for over 2 months now. It doesn't seem as it had made an impact so I assume the cities are trying alternate methods of achieving some sort of positive result. (right or wrong who knows).

I would be interested to hear if anyone has ever been fined for water usage. In Texas, we have restrictions regularly, but I have never heard anyone say they got a fine. They can't go by water meter because no telling where the water was utilized. So they would physically have to see water flow on non-designated days. I feel that is likely not actually enforced where someone is driving around fining people. Probably has to be reported by someone and then verified. I could be wrong but would like to hear from folks on this.

I think a large issue other than watering plants, is swimming pools. With all the heat and drought, folks are utilizing pools more than ever before. And they are "Bottomless" with regards to water; constantly needing additional water. It's interesting but I was actually looking at the number of pools data by city/state out of sheer curiosity not too long ago. Waco and many cities along the i35 corridor have more pools per house than the national average. That can contribute to the problem heavily when resources are limited.

Hopefully the Lawn Care companies are not getting "heat" from home owners and getting blamed for yellow grass! At any rate, Waco needs Hydretain dropped from planes onto lawns.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> Bombers said:
> 
> 
> > Sonoran Desert Lawn said:
> ...


If I ever face a nuisance neighbor, I would just water before dawn breaks to let it dry out some before they wake up. Backyard is easier from being seen, but the front can be done with one long day of watering on the city designation time. Easily done with a system. I'm on manual right now, but it's not too bad with a timer and doing sections at time every other day. I do use more water than 99% of my hood, but I utilize it effectively with deep watering and less overspray into the street compare to others I've seen with those oscillating unit spraying 10 ft into the street, hitting mostly their brick siding, or short run time in the middle of the day which most is wasted due to evaporation.


----------



## girevik (Jan 8, 2021)

Gave up on the front yard. Still watering the spots in the back where I leveled. Been 100+ here in Fort Worth with no end in sight. Probably won't rain again until September.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Austinite said:


> Sonoran Desert Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.foxnews.com/us/residents-texas-town-fine-watering-lawn-new-restrictions
> ...


I guess that makes more sense if it's more progressive, aggravating circumstances


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

I had to turn on all my zones again just to keep the cracks in the yard from getting even worse. One is so big I could fit my foot in it


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

My lawn is hanging in there for now, but I don't think it can withstand the current heat from here to September, if the heat even starts to dissipate by then.
We've been over 100° high's for pretty much every day since mid-May. It's rained only once in that time. If this keeps up, I'm throwing in the towel for 2022 lawn season.

There's definitely stressed spots here and there.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

My advice to folks in my area that do not like to water their grass, is at least water enough to avoid losing parts of the lawn. During dry spells in my area, 1/2" per week is usually enough to keeps things alive.

While on the topic of irrigation, I will point out that even a perfectly designed system will have weak spots as far as coverage. Just take a compass and draw it out and you will see that some spots may only be hit with two heads while others get hit with three or more, Triangular head spacing is better than square spacing in that regard. But I have found square spacing to be more practical in smaller residential lawns. You end up with a lot of overspray with triangular spacing on a small property.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Monocot Master said:


> My advice to folks in my area that do not like to water their grass, is at least water enough to avoid losing parts of the lawn. During dry spells in my area, 1/2" per week is usually enough to keeps things alive.
> 
> While on the topic of irrigation, I will point out that even a perfectly designed system will have weak spots as far as coverage. Just take a compass and draw it out and you will see that some spots may only be hit with two heads while others get hit with three or more, Triangular head spacing is better than square spacing in that regard. But I have found square spacing to be more practical in smaller residential lawns. You end up with a lot of overspray with triangular spacing on a small property.


Because PVC is sold in 10 ft increments, it is so easy to make 10 by 10 foot squares with 12-17ft nozzles. The joints are straight forward with no cutting. You can move around obstacles with swing joints too.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I put down a blanket app of Celsius and then my July fert early 3-4 weeks ago. We've had zero rain until the last couple days. The lawn is looking pretty puny right now. We did get some much needed measurable rain the couple of a days. That has to help.


----------



## callmestevee_o (Nov 11, 2021)

Here in Little Rock we're in the midst of the driest 28-day stretch since July 2012, receiving a measly 0.07" of rain in that period. Today was our 4th consecutive day of 100° temps which is also the longest since July '12


----------



## Pannellde (7 mo ago)

I am thinking about a HOC reset to make the whole thing brown, spray some N, and do a rain dance.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Ware said:


> No shame in taking a break.
> 
> I'm sort of in the same boat. We haven't had any measurable rainfall here in almost a month now, and the 10-day forecast doesn't look good. Temps are hovering around 100°F this week with heat indexes closer to 110°F. I can't irrigate 3.5 acres, so I'll be letting it go dormant and enjoying the A/C until the weather improves. :thumbsup:


Same situation for us up here in NWA. I let mine go this year as trying to keep it green with all heat and no rain to assist is futile.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Great thread because I've absolutely given up. It's not just this year's drought, it's that last fall was extremely dry also. I know I've only had about 9.5" rain this calendar year, and going back 365 days I have to be well under 20" (probably more like 17-18). Plus of course the heat. You can't do this stuff without a little help from Ma Nature.

We really need to not get that unusual third consecutive La Nina that the experts say looks increasingly likely this fall.


----------



## DFW St Aug (10 mo ago)

I will say that one of the benefits of the heat stress and drought is that the Bermuda mixed in with my St. Augustine is dying off with my moderate N fertilization. I realize that many of the people in this topic though are NOT trying to kill of Bermuda like I am though.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

DFW St Aug said:


> I will say that one of the benefits of the heat stress and drought is that the Bermuda mixed in with my St. Augustine is dying off with my moderate N fertilization. I realize that many of the people in this topic though are NOT trying to kill of Bermuda like I am though.


Not to jinx it but, Itll be back lol It ALWAYS comes back.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah, I would venture to guess the bermuda is not dying off - just going dormant.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Not I. We went through our typical dry June into rainy July this year.

We had a really bad June though, with temps close to record highs and 1/2" of rain the whole month. Since then we've gotten a consistent 0.25" per day minus a few days topped off by 4.5" Friday and 2.25" on Saturday. I haven't looked at today's rainfall total yet, but it's over an inch again.

I'm getting ready to head out for a week, while we're expected more of the same all week. That means reset cuts when I get home. Expecting full scalping at this point as it's been too wet to put a mower on for 4 days now.


----------



## DFW St Aug (10 mo ago)

DFW245 said:


> DFW St Aug said:
> 
> 
> > I will say that one of the benefits of the heat stress and drought is that the Bermuda mixed in with my St. Augustine is dying off with my moderate N fertilization. I realize that many of the people in this topic though are NOT trying to kill of Bermuda like I am though.
> ...


It will always be back, but the question is always what % per season. That battle is part of the fun of it. 



Ware said:


> Yeah, I would venture to guess the bermuda is not dying off - just going dormant.


Of course it is not dead, but the growth on the top is dead. Whatever comes back up this year will have to pass through a canopy of thick 4" St. Augustine with wide blades. So the St. Augustine may gain a fraction in the year to year battle in 2022.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

Going to plug some zoysia throughout the backyard to extend its hegemony. There is some in the front that i dont want there I can take from. Maybe it will overtake the invasive bermuda. Too lazy to try and renovate it to all cool season anytime soon, as its encroaching from the neighbors yard also. It is by far the best part of my lawn right now.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

macattack said:


> Going to plug some zoysia throughout the backyard to extend its hegemony. There is some in the front that i dont want there I can take from. Maybe it will overtake the invasive bermuda. Too lazy to try and renovate it to all cool season anytime soon, as its encroaching from the neighbors yard also. It is by far the best part of my lawn right now.


Lawn looks healthy! Zoysia and Bermuda are the 2 most aggressive invaders. That may be a never ending battle.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

There are stress areas in the fescue, not in the zoysia. HOC today was 3.25". The bermuda looks like crap that long, the zoysia looks great. Bought the Pro plugger online tonight, looks like a busy weekend. Weeds don't grow in the zoysia, even the nutsedge, which is all around can't get going in it. Maybe i can bring the height down later if I convert all the back to zoysia. Oddly enough i maintain it like a cool season grass, which most of my yard is currently.


----------



## adamac21 (8 mo ago)

Southeast KS, 30 day stretch of little to no rain, straight 100s, and of course it's my first year getting into lawn care . I've been trying to water this month as much as possible, I currently have a weird situation in the lawn. I've got about a 70/30 mix of Bermuda/zoysia, I really want to get rid of the zoysia without chemicals. At the moment the zoysia is going dormant while the Bermuda is still kicking. Should i scalp and try to plug the bare zoysia areas with Bermuda plugs and water like hell? Or should i just take the chemical route?

When we were getting a lot of rain in May they meshed well but it seemed like the Bermuda was unable to overtake it.


----------



## Nimblecow (Jul 11, 2021)

sa1126 said:


> I also want to express my discontent for the lawn youtube community pushing hydretain as if it is some miracle cure. After two applications, following directions, that stuff had absolutely no effect on my lawn at all.


Someone should be a hero and post a YouTube video side-by-side with and without Hydretain. Without an A/B comparison there are too many variables to know that it worked or didn't.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Nimblecow said:


> sa1126 said:
> 
> 
> > I also want to express my discontent for the lawn youtube community pushing hydretain as if it is some miracle cure. After two applications, following directions, that stuff had absolutely no effect on my lawn at all.
> ...


What are folks gauging to determine it is working or not? Many users assume it is a wetting agent, which of course it is not.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Austinite said:


> Nimblecow said:
> 
> 
> > sa1126 said:
> ...


I was using my front yard as a control and my side yard for the experiment. Drought stress in those areas were positively correlated. Saw definite improvement in side yard.


----------



## swebbrrt (Jun 12, 2021)

I didn't realize y'all in the Texas hill country were so bad off, I spent 5 days in Bandera county last week the entire county was dry as a bone. The Medina river was almost completely dried up.

This part of the river is usually 3' deep and flowing good.


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

swebbrrt said:


> I didn't realize y'all in the Texas hill country were so bad off, I spent 5 days in Bandera county last week the entire county was dry as a bone. The Medina river was almost completely dried up.
> 
> This part of the river is usually 3' deep and flowing good.


Yeah the farther into the hill country you go the worse it is. I believe they are in the grip of the worst drought level (exceptional) on the scale. It's going to take a tropical depression to get the system working again.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm still in the game here, just hoping that the severe storms are over with for a little bit so I can do a HOC reset. I'm tired of picking up trees limbs, looking at standing water, and dodging tornadoes. Strange for southern OH in July. Looks like the next round of storms isn't until Sunday, so hopefully I've sent some elsewhere! (rain, not storms, of course)


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

I have never used hydretain but I know this works. Grab a long hose and aerate and irrigate about 12 inches in the ground. I have a small yard and it always defibrillates the bermuda

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Corona-MAX-36-in-Root-Irrigator-LG13715/314032780


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

macattack said:


> There are stress areas in the fescue, not in the zoysia. HOC today was 3.25". The bermuda looks like crap that long, the zoysia looks great. Bought the Pro plugger online tonight, looks like a busy weekend. Weeds don't grow in the zoysia, even the nutsedge, which is all around can't get going in it. Maybe i can bring the height down later if I convert all the back to zoysia. Oddly enough i maintain it like a cool season grass, which most of my yard is currently.


You're going to plug the zoysia throughout your yard.


----------



## DFW St Aug (10 mo ago)

Austinite said:


> Nimblecow said:
> 
> 
> > sa1126 said:
> ...


When I used it for the first time several years ago, I applied it only to hot spots that dry more quickly and it improved. I just started using Penterra as a wetting agent to replace what I had been using.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

CenlaLowell said:


> macattack said:
> 
> 
> > There are stress areas in the fescue, not in the zoysia. HOC today was 3.25". The bermuda looks like crap that long, the zoysia looks great. Bought the Pro plugger online tonight, looks like a busy weekend. Weeds don't grow in the zoysia, even the nutsedge, which is all around can't get going in it. Maybe i can bring the height down later if I convert all the back to zoysia. Oddly enough i maintain it like a cool season grass, which most of my yard is currently.
> ...


Its beats letting the bermuda spread. Especially around my raised garden beds it would help with the lawn traffic there. There is ~ 500-800 sq ft of zoysia already, and maybe that much bermuda mixed with fescue.
A rough diagram. Any way I slice it, it will be hard to stop the either grass. Maybe do a fusilade II treatment regimen this fall on the bermuda.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I looked back through my PWS data this morning and I haven't had any meaningful rainfall since June 10 - and unfortunately there is no relief in sight...


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I just got back from my tournament at Eufaula. Last day I mowed was July 3rd. Since then we have received 6.95" and counting. My grass is easily over 4" and probably pushing 5 right now with no ability to put a mower on it. I'm probably going to have to triple cut just to get back down to 2 inches. Probably going to aim for 3 inches once the weather lets up and I can start mowing again. I mulch everything, no bagging, so 3" is probably where I'll stop the first week.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

An isolated thunderstorm dropped 0.61" overnight, but the next 10+ days are going to be brutal...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> An isolated thunderstorm dropped 0.61" overnight, but the next 10+ days are going to be brutal...


Do you do lawn work out in that? Or is that like winter where you're just in?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > An isolated thunderstorm dropped 0.61" overnight, but the next 10+ days are going to be brutal...
> ...


I could if I had to, but try to plan accordingly. It has been so dry I haven't had to mow in at least a couple weeks.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


I just mowed recently for the first time in almost two weeks and it was mostly just poa triv seedheads. Depressing.


----------



## wreckem37 (May 20, 2021)

pennstater2005 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > An isolated thunderstorm dropped 0.61" overnight, but the next 10+ days are going to be brutal...
> ...


I'm in a similar heat environment, but much drier and higher elevation. Have to mow before 9am or after 8pm to avoid heat stroke. We're much more familiar with droughts and dormant grass. Bermuda will always come back!


----------



## adamac21 (8 mo ago)

Haven't seen any rain since June 1st, starting to get absurd.


----------



## JFortner5 (Aug 20, 2019)

Man I was almost to the point. It's been pretty dry here but when we finally started getting rain a week or so ago I ended up stuck in bed with Covid. I finally managed to get out yesterday and hack it back down to .5". It looks awful but I needed a reset. We got a good rain today and are forecast for some more tomorrow. I put out some 34-0-0 yesterday also so hopefully by this weekend she will be looking good at 3/4 or 7/8. I just ordered a front roller from reel rollers too, I'm so excited to get rid of the caster wheels and get a nice even cut.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

No rain in DFW since 02 JUN, with none predicted for at least the next 9 days. All of which will continue to be 100+ degrees.

Im just focusing on the front yard and green at this point.


----------



## callmestevee_o (Nov 11, 2021)

DFWdude said:


> Im just focusing on the front yard and green at this point.


That has been my goal as well. I have two dogs so the back will never be as nice no matter how much time & money I spend. Front yard over everything!


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

I got a new house 5/20 and I think it has rained twice.

I'm watering 8+ hours per night (alternating front and back) and it's not keeping up. Was really looking forward to battling back the weeds this summer but even with a well, I can barely break even week to week. Would really really really love a few inches of rain as irrigation doesn't really come close when it's 110+ outside.


----------



## Greg M (7 mo ago)

Everyday I think about giving up,but I remember how great the lawn look last year and being on a well water, I don't have the water restrictions others have. Same goes for me on the temps, 100's since the first of July and will continue and no rain. I did buy 4.5gls of Hydrotain for my yard and have not seen any difference, I don't know if the watering can keep up with the high temps and no rain. I'll probably keep watering


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

JFortner5 said:


> …I ended up stuck in bed with Covid. … I needed a reset. ….


Whoa! Glad you're back in the ring!


----------



## sa1126 (Apr 9, 2021)

Quick update for me. I bought some r-van nozzles and installed them in the front zone. Figured maybe in a last ditch effort I could at least make my front lawn look decent if possible, and they only set me back $35 shipped.

I think these could be the ticket to a decent lawn in water restrictions which allow me to water 1x/week.

With the prior nozzles I could water for about ~6 minutes before getting run off which put down approximately 0.15" on water. I haven't measured the r-van yet but I ran them the other morning for 15 minutes and did not have any runoff whatsoever and the lawn definitely looks a better. I think I am just going to let the back yard go dormant and focus on my front lawn the rest of the season.


----------



## Phxphenom (Aug 19, 2020)

I am not sure the unbearable heat conditions in Phoenix is my main issue. For the second Summer in a row, spurge is flourishing and choking out my common bermuda lawn. High temps are averaging 107F and lows are around 88F for the foreseeable future. I should not have planted PRG last fall but instead I should have applied a Post emergent weed killer and then a preemergent this past Spring. I am not going to plant PRG this Fall.

I do not know of any post emergent weed killers that can be applied in this heat without destroying the bermuda. Does anyone have any suggestions or should I just wait until the Fall? Currently cutting lawn at 1/2" but am now going to increase HOC to .75".

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@Phxphenom Celsius at the high rate should put a dent in the spurge without hurting your Bermuda too much. Don't use a surfactant though.


----------



## JFortner5 (Aug 20, 2019)

440mag said:


> JFortner5 said:
> 
> 
> > …I ended up stuck in bed with Covid. … I needed a reset. ….
> ...


Haha thanks. This was my second time, it wasn't as bad as the first. My roller came in today, I'm about to go bolt it on and try it out.


----------



## Phxphenom (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks! I will try and apply in the early morning when temps are at their lowest. I posted on the Marketplace to see if anyone will sell me 2 ounces but have yet to get a response. So if anyone here can spare 2 ounces of Celsius, let me know.
Again thanks,
Marc



Redtwin said:


> @Phxphenom Celsius at the high rate should put a dent in the spurge without hurting your Bermuda too much. Don't use a surfactant though.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Mowed twice this week in between rains. First mow got me back down to 3.25". Second mow got me back down to 2.75". Slowly getting there between rains.


----------



## Pannellde (7 mo ago)

Amoo316 said:


> Mowed twice this week in between rains. First mow got me back down to 3.25". Second mow got me back down to 2.75". Slowly getting there between rains.


What is this 'rain' you speak of? We haven't seen any here.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Pannellde said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > Mowed twice this week in between rains. First mow got me back down to 3.25". Second mow got me back down to 2.75". Slowly getting there between rains.
> ...


We had bits on and off when I was in Eufaula 2 weeks ago for the tournament I had there. You guys didn't get any of that?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> We had bits on and off when I was in Eufaula 2 weeks ago for the tournament I had there. You guys didn't get any of that?


Let me know if you ever find yourself near the real Lake Eufaula.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ware said:


> Let me know if you ever find yourself near the real Lake Eufaula.


LOL, I honestly didn't know there was another Eufaula until this year. The State BFL director for GA and FL also had OK this year and I saw he was going to Eufaula in Ok and I was like, huh, neat.

I try to stick to the SE, TVA and FL. As I keep doing better and moving up in series I'm sure I'll get over there. I'd love to fish Grand and/or Tenkiller. I think they would fit my style. Obviously everybody who bass fishes wants to fish most of the Texas lakes.

Next year I'll do State FL league, Regional South East League and may look at TVA Region lakes. That puts me on track for 5 years in (3 more years after this one) fishing nationally. That was the original goal and things are still on track at the moment.


----------



## Pannellde (7 mo ago)

Amoo316 said:


> Pannellde said:
> 
> 
> > Amoo316 said:
> ...


They supposedly got some out at the airport but I didn't see a drop.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Pannellde said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > Pannellde said:
> ...


That sucks. It was definitely very broken up coming into Eufaula. I know for a fact one of the days I was there I decided to go ahead and go out and not worry about T-Storms because they were all going through the southern end of the lake, but nothing on the northern end where I was practicing. We had rain in the northern part of the lake 2 of the 6 days I was there, but overcast and threatening every day but Saturday.

Here the last 2 weeks it's been like when I grew up in South Fl. You can pretty much set your watch to a 2pm rain.

We just had 3 days off, but had a good one last night. We're over 9" for the month.


----------



## Atlanta Turtle (Apr 22, 2021)

This is a nightmare summer. After months of having brown/yellow ugly Bermuda…

1. Now my yard is full of weeds. Clovers, crabgrass, everything. I put PreM down in April but guess it's not a miracle solution or maybe I was supposed to put down another layer.

2. Not sure if related but geese have taken over my yard and are pooping all over it. It is sickening.

Maybe I like the pain. Just spread some nitrogen and watered it with hopes I can salvage something. At least it's finally starting to look green.


----------



## Gizmo (7 mo ago)

@Pannellde Rain has been wildly localized all summer in our neck of the woods. I'm pretty new here, so I figure this is just the way it is. A few weeks ago, we got a solid 3/4" near downtown... I went to my in-laws 10 minutes a way, not a drop.


----------



## Pannellde (7 mo ago)

Gizmo said:


> @Pannellde Rain has been wildly localized all summer in our neck of the woods. I'm pretty new here, so I figure this is just the way it is. A few weeks ago, we got a solid 3/4" near downtown... I went to my in-laws 10 minutes a way, not a drop.


+1 Anytime the rain makers say 75% chance or better I plan for rain. Less than that I go ahead with my watering plan and if I get rain that's great, if not, oh well, I watered. I settled into the fact that I have to factor supplemental water into the lawn care budget Jun-Aug just like fertilizer, post emergent herbicide, and insecticide.

This is from the personal wx station not too far from me. Fri and Sat are looking like we might get a few drops:


----------



## Pannellde (7 mo ago)

Atlanta Turtle said:


> This is a nightmare summer. After months of having brown/yellow ugly Bermuda…
> 
> 1. Now my yard is full of weeds. Clovers, crabgrass, everything. I put PreM down in April but guess it's not a miracle solution or maybe I was supposed to put down another layer.
> 
> ...


Geese = BB gun, a dog, or both.

Apr could be a little late to apply Summer weed pre emergent in ATL. You could try to get it down prior to 50°F soil temp. For me, in HSV AL area, that's historically around late Feb early Mar. By Apr the weed seeds could have already germinated and emerged enough to reduce effectiveness of the root pruning pre emergents normally used.


----------



## Gizmo (7 mo ago)

Pannellde said:


> +1 Anytime the rain makers say 75% chance or better I plan for rain. Less than that I go ahead with my watering plan and if I get rain that's great, if not, oh well, I watered.


Exactly. I learned that the hard way in June. Now I adjust my watering schedule only after rain has occurred.

Side thread, maybe better elsewhere... I have pre-em planned for March 1st. What is typical timing for a fall pre-em here? October? Weather Spark historical data shows our growing season can last until Nov.?


----------



## Pannellde (7 mo ago)

Gizmo said:


> Pannellde said:
> 
> 
> > +1 Anytime the rain makers say 75% chance or better I plan for rain. Less than that I go ahead with my watering plan and if I get rain that's great, if not, oh well, I watered.
> ...


Be advised I am new to this so anyone in the area can correct me if I am wrong. I use 50°F for pre emergent applications based on this:  Soil Temp. That puts me late Feb/early Mar and ~Oct.

For the growing season, I use the Pace Growth Potential calculator. After inputting avg temp and rainfall, I get late May-mid Sep for growth potential above 50%.


----------



## rockwalltxguy (Oct 1, 2021)

I'm finally giving up. Just can't keep a uniform color in the lawn because of the heat even with increasing my watering. I'll be raising my HOC to around .75" the next few weeks and then end out the season at around 1". Overall happy with my 1st full season of reel mowing.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

15 out of 20 kgal last month for 4500 sq ft of lawn and beds. Total bill is approx. $165. Lucky water is cheap here. Have never watered this much before and was expecting a $200+ bill. I can afford to do this for another month and hopefully some rain will pass by end of August into dormancy.


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

I'm not giving up, but dang I'm frustrated. The lack of rain and these temps are just ridiculous at this point.


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

For all of you going through drought I'll see if I can send some rain your way. I was finally able to get in a mow after the monsoons that hit my area let up and brought it down from 4 inches to 1.75. Tomorrow I take it down to 1 inch and hopefully do my last HOC reset this year.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Amoo316 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Let me know if you ever find yourself near the real Lake Eufaula.
> ...


Omg you didn't mean Eufaula OK? Lolol


----------



## Atlanta Turtle (Apr 22, 2021)

Thank you for the tips Pannellde! Have a much better plan of action going forward.

By the way does anyone know if this is fertilizer burn? Just put fertilizer down a few days ago so timing seems right. Would just be another in a series of unfortunate mishaps.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

After you trim the palm trees, and have them divot your entire lawn, consider this my giving up notice. I took this photo half way through cleaning up. There was way more to clean up.

Who ever likes Palm Trees, try trimming them.


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

Having to scalp again despite the drought since I apparently have stunt mites now on top of just trying to keep the yard afloat with lack of rainfall.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

I haven't been in lawn care for too long, maybe 8 years, but wow this is the toughest summer I've ever had to deal with. I completed a reno on my front yard last fall going from bermuda to kbg and I have no choice but to keep watering it this summer to help it stay alive and mature. So far so good but I'm definitely paying for it.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> After you trim the palm trees, and have them divot your entire lawn, consider this my giving up notice. I took this photo half way through cleaning up. There was way more to clean up.
> 
> Who ever likes Palm Trees, try trimming them.


If I'm honest, your lawn looks great! Don't give up just yet.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

DFW245 said:


> Sonoran Desert Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > After you trim the palm trees, and have them divot your entire lawn, consider this my giving up notice. I took this photo half way through cleaning up. There was way more to clean up.
> ...


Yeah I am just raising the HOC to 1.25". The .7" every two days in the 115 degree heat is running me ragged with a manual mower.


----------



## soupy01833 (Aug 10, 2020)

i was so frustrated I sold my JD220E and went back to rotary, already hate the way the rotary cuts compared to the greens mower


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> DFW245 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonoran Desert Lawn said:
> ...


I'm just surprised you didn't get any wash boarding at .7 with a manual reel. I have a 4 blade manual and currently cutting at .75(might not be accurate from the soil) and I get lots of wash boarding and I cut everyday


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

sa1126 said:


> I'm spending an extra $50/month on water and the lawn is barely green.


I did. I had Fescue. $300 water bill June July and August. I gave up on Fescue going back to Zoysia. I would love a $50 water bill. Just do the best you can. If you rest and weeds come back think of all the fun you will have spraying Celsius.


----------



## Lawnr34 (6 mo ago)

Still watering here in October through irrigation system. Been very dry but lawn is still lush green. When approaching 30s for the lows will shut down irrigation system and call it a year.


----------



## DurtEsanch (Jan 23, 2021)

In regard to your watering, think about spike, not core, aerating more often to get that water down further. I did spread peat moss early after the first scalp, around March, and it does a good job of holding water also. So good that in some spots I checked to see if I had a sprinkler leak due to it staying moist for a couple days post watering.


----------

